# Wood ID help



## CRAIG JONES (Sep 10, 2017)

hello all, i have no clue what kind of wood this is and would like some help making a positive id. thank you


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

CRAIG JONES said:


> hello all, i have no clue what kind of wood this is and would like some help making a positive id. thank you
> 
> View attachment 134037
> 
> ...



Craig, you need to read the rules and make a list in the Introduction section. Thanks, Tony


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2017)

You also need to post this in a new thread. Hijacking someone else's thread is bad form. Put it all in a new thread and I'll delete it from here after you do that. Or maybe one of the admins can just move it to a new thread? @ripjack13 @DKMD @NYWoodturner 

The wood could be mahogany but I'm not sure at all from these pics. Craig Can you get an end grain pic?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 10, 2017)

CRAIG JONES said:


> hello all, i have no clue what kind of wood this is and would like some help making a positive id. thank you
> 
> View attachment 134037
> 
> ...


 some details about the source might help. i'm in las vegas and can meet you to take a look at it. but some source info and back story might be just as helpful. looks slightly like a broken redwood fence board

@ripjack13 maybe you could move this to a new thread for us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> some details about the source might help. i'm in las vegas and can meet you to take a look at it. but some source info and back story might be just as helpful. looks slightly like a broken redwood fence board
> 
> @ripjack13 maybe you could move this to a new thread for us


WAG RED CEDAR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> WAG RED CEDAR


Mike, I show 17 different species that use the name red cedar. Which one do you mean? I doubt you mean the one I normally call aromatic red cedar / Eastern red cedar (_Juniperus virginiana_) but I'm not sure what you DO have in mind.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> Mike, I show 17 different species that use the name red cedar. Which one do you mean? I doubt you mean the one I normally call aromatic red cedar / Eastern red cedar (_Juniperus virginiana_) but I'm not sure what you DO have in mind.


Western red cedar. Right color. The way it is shattered, and the rot... should have a distinct aroma.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Western red cedar. Right color. The way it is shattered, and the rot... should have a distinct aroma.


Ah. Good call. I always think of WRC as having a stronger and more obvious grain pattern than this wood but that's because the first few pieces I ever got DID have it that way and it has unfortunately stuck even though I now know better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> Ah. Good call. I always think of WRC as having a stronger and more obvious grain pattern than this wood but that's because the first few pieces I ever got DID have it that way and it has unfortunately stuck even though I now know better.


It does- but it also has a tendency to break along the growth rings and leave no grain. Just a guess. But I have seen it do this many times. Looks very similar.


----------



## CRAIG JONES (Sep 15, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> some details about the source might help. i'm in las vegas and can meet you to take a look at it. but some source info and back story might be just as helpful. looks slightly like a broken redwood fence board
> 
> @ripjack13 maybe you could move this to a new thread for us



Thanks for moving the thread! I didn't realize I was on someone else's. I'm new to this. Sorry!
The wood was used for a back yard patio. I honesty don't know anything other than that. It does have a strong aroma though. I attached a photo of the end grain. If the picture doesn't help, I'd greatly appreciate the meet up offer.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> Craig, you need to read the rules and make a list in the Introduction section. Thanks, Tony



@CRAIG JONES You really need to go and read the rules of this place and also make an intro as Tony suggested on Sunday....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2017)

I agree with Western Red Cedar. Distinct. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 17, 2017)

3 woods came to mind the other day, Western red cedar, Californian Redwood, and Douglas fir. I very rarely ever see 'WRC' with large growth rings, for the other two, all the time. As for the shimmering reflectivity, I've seen it in all 3 but more often in CA Redwood and 'WRC'. All three have distinct smells and taste. Look forward to Trev's call after having it in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> 3 woods came to mind the other day, Western red cedar, Californian Redwood, and Douglas fir. I very rarely ever see 'WRC' with large growth rings, for the other two, all the time. As for the shimmering reflectivity, I've seen it in all 3 but more often in CA Redwood and 'WRC'. All three have distinct smells and taste. Look forward to Trev's call after having it in hand.



no way is that red fir- just my opinion but grew up with the 3 woods especially red cedar and douglas fir. being used in backyard patio- cedar or redwood- still betting on cedar.
Now as far as growth rings- I have found this is totally dependant on where and how it grows. Cedar here grows in pretty dense conditions lots of the time- creek bottoms and such but put one out in the open -with right conditions and they grow quite fast as most trees do. the 3 I have planted in yard have grown 12" Diameter - 25-30' tall since I planted as seedlings 20 years ago. and they are way too close together to grow as fast as they could. I thought I would lose one or 2. ps. been playing with cedar since I was a pup.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 17, 2017)

verified with my local brother that the "redwood" boards from our local las vegas hardware stores (home depot lowes and the like) "deck and fence material" that is that color is almost exclusively CA redwood " sequoia but not "giant sequoia"

see this youtube video 




having been raised in douglas county oregon, i can also verify it not being douglas fir

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Craig, make sure you post up an introduction....


----------

